# poorboys trim restorer - worth it?



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

thread in the showroom has someones e46 laguna seca blue and they have used poorboys trim restorer in the engine bay and it looks great

but seeing as i only want to use it on the engine bits, is it worth me spending over £12 or is it allright to just use turtle wax back to black that i already have?


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Personal prefrence . Some will say yes , others will say no . 

All boils down to . Do you really want to pay £12 on something just for the engine bits . 

Why not use up your tw and then decide what you want


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a good product, if you use it sparingly and buff afterwards to avoid runs etc. I've used it for years now. However, i use Chemical Guys Bare Bones in my Mercedes' engine bay now and it is much better for the task than Poorboys' World Trim Restorer. 

I'd recommend Chemical Guys Bare Bones, Or 303 303 aerospace protectant


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

I really like Poorboy's products, I bought Poorboys's Natural Look dressing for my interior. Really good stuff and after I bought it tried it on my exterior rubbers and plastics and worked a treat. Works for under the hood also so might be worth getting as you can use for all.

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

So many good ext dressings products,
trim restoer just isnt there any more.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Mikey444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really like Poorboy's products, I bought Poorboys's Natural Look dressing for my interior. Really good stuff and after I bought it tried it on my exterior rubbers and plastics and worked a treat. Works for under the hood also so might be worth getting as you can use for all.
> 
> ...


I love the NLD smells great and does a good job. However I find it useless for the exterior as it strips almost instantly at even the thought of rain.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Areospace 303 protectant is far better for your engine plastics. Just spray and leave job done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

I also vote Areospace 303 Protectant for the engine.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Another vote for 303 from me, nothing better yet IMO


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Ditto to the above comments about 303. Best for engine dressing of plastics. I have PB NLD also that I like for using on the interior plastics. I have tried it on exterior plastics and it does seem to streak at the first sign of rain.


----------

